# Milestones for the puppies!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are now getting used to sleeping in crates.









They also had their first face, feet, tail groom yesterday. Since there are nine of them, that's a lot of time with the clippers for the breeder.









Who couldn't love that face?

I am very certain this puppy will be well on his way to being an absolutely fabulous dog by the time we pick him up. The breeder is wonderful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness he is just adorable!!!!! Looks like he will be coming to you 'started' on some of the important things he needs to know! Nice!!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

absolutey gorgeous face - and expression.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Pretty sweet Catherine. You must be pretty excited. Have you told Lily yet?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not sure that the little one in the 2nd pic is mine, but it is a very good looking pup and I bet they all will have those soulful puppy dog eyes.

We keep telling Lily and Peeves that baby brother is on the way. Neither of them looks very impressed. July 10th weekend will be here in no time. I am working on getting things set up. I figure having it all out early will help big sister and brother get the picture.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

:kiss: That is the sweetest baby ever! 

Good to know you like the breeder..for my future reference,that is 

Martha


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Look at the size of his paws! How cute is that little face?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Soooo precious!! I can smell the puppy breath from here!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

So exciting to see these photos! And how cool that the pups are already getting used to a crate (even if it is a puppy pile in a crate! LOL). The pup close up is just adorable! I can just picture your pup coming home and Lily and Peeves getting a first sniff of their new little brother!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooooh! Gorgeous!!!

All these milestone pictures are so wonderful - we only got a couple from Pippin's breeder so I love seeing everyone else's.

It's EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

aww, the baby! He looks so serous.

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Manxcat, I also wish I had gotten more pics of Lily from her breeder. I just have a couple of them from when the litter was very young. I also can't tell which one is Lily in any of them.

The pictures (and also some videos) that I've gotten have been wonderful to have.

Here's the next big news. I will be meeting them tomorrow! Lily, Peeves and I are going to Yale, but we will stop at the breeder's home on the way. I should be able to spend at least an hour. BF and I are also planning to go back together on Friday.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

make sure whatever you take in the way of a camera has lots of battery power! we want more pics, please!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am charging my tablet "as we speak."


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So exciting! Enjoy the puppy pile tomorrow! 9 little puppies to hug and kiss! That's my kind of heaven!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope you'll consider doing a bit of conformation ....


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't wait for more puppy pix! I got to help Dottie temperament test a 7wk old litter of Spoo pups (6) today,which was quite interesting!

No baby news on the human front,at least as of today 


Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe that baby hasn't come yet!

I had a great visit with the puppies. The breeder and I just clicked. I said just after we started talking that I felt like we already knew each other and she replied that she was thinking the same thing.

She maintains a meticulous kennel. Puppy visitors step through a tray of disinfectant to clean soles of shoes and then wash hands well before touching any puppies. All the grown ups were lovely and meticulously groomed. She gave baths to all of the boys and fluff dried them for me this morning.

It is going to be very hard to choose since all of them are wonderful. Also the person who had boy first pick has changed her mind about a puppy from this litter. She has an older dog at home who was just diagnosed with cancer. So now I have all five boys to pick from. I formed some loose opinions today, but no decision is made yet. The breeder feels that it will be easier to sort things out a bit when BF and I are there on Friday. I think I would be happy to have myself narrowed to three after that visit. I also think I will go back the weekend before final picking to make a decision.

I did take pictures, but have to upload them from my tablet before I post them. I am in class until 10:30 tonight so you all will have to wait until tomorrow morning to see them. Sorry...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So exciting, yet daunting to have five puppies to choose from! With toys, I have never had that - had to wait years for just one the sex, color and size that I wanted to be born, and then just cross my fingers that the temperament would be a good match. I don't know if I could handle the kind of choice that you have lol!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Very exciting...which breeder did you decide to go with?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles it is daunting to figure out. I also had five to choose from when we got Lily though and that hasn't turned out half bad... 

In Lily's litter when we met them she was a stand out already at five weeks and when we went to get her it was again very clear that she was the right one. With these pups yesterday I found them to be very even in many ways. The breeder did say she thought I would see big differences when we go back on Friday (they will be about 6 1/2 weeks then). She also said that if the weather is good for it she will have her husband keep all the girls in the house and that we can go out to the puppy run with a blanket and just the boys so we can really get down close with them. 

princesspenny, I guess who the breeder is actually is in another thread about this litter, but it is Madela Standard Poodles in Connecticut.

And yes i know I need to put up pictures. They will be in another thread.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also I think made more difficult by the fact that you bring them home at 8 weeks - my breeder says that She does not get an impression of their temperaments until at least 8-10 weeks, solid impression around 12 weeks. I guess that Standards mature faster than toys (she does not think that it is bad that Standards go home at 8 weeks, but is horrified that any breeder would send a Toy home before 12 weeks).
I think I would like to wait for my next one to be six months old, just to be really, really sure lol!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I think standards do mature somewhat faster. Also they get big fast at that point. Lily was already bigger than Timi is full grown when we brought her home just past 7 weeks of age and over 7 pounds. I think too since standard litters tend to be large litters many breeders feel that they cannot give all of the social attention they need after about 7-8 weeks and that it is better they go to their forever homes for that work.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, hard to imagine that Lily was so much bigger than Timi at only 7 weeks - and she is a small Spoo! I wonder how old she was when she was the same size as Timi grown - maybe 3 weeks?!


----------

